# Codes 77300 and 77334 for SRS



## madsmacpc (Oct 20, 2011)

When billing multiple lesions for SRS and  billing  a quantity greater than 10  a denial is recieved from CMS stating " The number of items billed for these procedures is above the standard number for this date of service.  The number has been defined by doctors and other members in the health care field."   When billing a patient with 10+ field what is the correct way in billing this ?  Bill it out with the correct quantity that matches documentation receive the denial and then change it to the 10 and accept the loss??    It was suggested that we bill out the 10 units  and then bill out the same code with the remaining units with a 76 mod.  Anyone have thoughts on this or could advise what your practice does?


----------

